# YOU and your dog.



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Cpt. Jack and I decided we needed a new one. Im not a huge fan of posting pictures of myself on public places but SOMEONE has to start.

aaaand go: 

Nug and I:











Your turn!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The best I have from this last Thanksgiving ..... Lol! Me and three of the dogs ...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine! I don't have one with Thud, yet.

And I feel compelled to come back and say this was midway through a 12+ mile hike. As an explanation for both my complexion and hair.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol, okay fine.  










(and no, I'm not a teenager  I'm just... underdeveloped)

And Abby, I thought you were in your twenties!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Avie said:


> Lol, okay fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!

Lol! Thanks! I never wanted to grow up anyways!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Nice pic!
> 
> Lol! Thanks! I never wanted to grow up anyways!


Thanks! And don't we all...


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Kind of an old picture (2 years or so) when we were living in my husband's parent's house... hence the mess of our limited space, haha! And my hair was long. Miss that.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Best photo I have of the two of us! (sorry to those who are creeped out by this)


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Best photo I have of the two of us! (sorry to those who are creeped out by this)


Lol, I think it's ingenious. Nicely done


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Best photo I have of the two of us! (sorry to those who are creeped out by this)


LOLO
I just- now it just cracks me up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Me and BB at Fredricksburg show


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I barely have any of the two dogs and me, and none up close! But here's one my mom snapped:










Oh, found another. Cas was a bit younger here, but he didn't end up much bigger!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

The only picture I have of Aleu and I is that one with the purple face ;D ;D ;D All the others are from the same day, but I cut my face out -literally.
The only one of Troubles and I is from when he was a baby and it's my 12 year old torso. Lol

But here's a couple of Diesel and I before a hike. And can I just say how glad I am to have a dog that not only tolerates, but enjoys, having me up in his face.
















AND. SINCE IT WAS MENTIONED IN ANOTHER THREAD.

This was taken back in October when a friend and I went hiking. I'd made it to the very tippy top of this rock and the wind was blowing and, well, darn it I felt majestic xD









These are recent, recent like, last week recent.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Most recent that I have, from a few months ago:

















Oh, I lied, this is the most recent one. I like it better, because you can't see my face


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Grace, you suck. You are too pretty. And adding in the handsome that is Trent is just unfair! 

I don't have many that I can get to (my normal FB was deactivated so I can't use those pics), but here are a couple. 

Me and Kimma at agility class a few weeks ago:









Me and little Chunker <3








(Yes, I know he's not mine forever, but he is for the next 2 months!)


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

so are dog people just girls?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Rescued said:


> so are dog people just girls?


Most internet forums seem to be mostly girls/women. For some reason.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rescued said:


> so are dog people just girls?


LOL it would look like it, going by this forum.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I love this thread...now I need to go and get pictures of me and Luna!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Rescued said:


> so are dog people just girls?


I can post my handsome boyfriend with the dogs if it will please the thread more than photos of me with the dogs.


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

am i the only person the doesn't have a photo with my dogs? :/
this needs to change!!

Also, Canyx, thats cheating lol


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Me and Tank,taken this summer. My hair is 6" shorter now. Yes the hair is natural and drives me insane!!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

MimiAzura said:


> am i the only person the doesn't have a photo with my dogs? :/
> this needs to change!!
> 
> Also, Canyx, thats cheating lol


The only reason I have some is because my cousin is becoming a photographer and uses me and the dogs as Guinea pigs,lol.


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

Taken 2 days ago on a hike.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Rescued said:


> so are dog people just girls?


Men don't deserve dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Men don't deserve dogs.


Actually, I'd be kind of curious about the results of a different kind of post - that I'm not going to get around to making tonight. People often say that the dogs are theirs, and that the spouse just lives with them. I wonder if that's a trend, here. Because while my husband likes the dogs, we have them because of me, and they're mostly My Problem.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Actually, I'd be kind of curious about the results of a different kind of post - that I'm not going to get around to making tonight. People often say that the dogs are theirs, and that the spouse just lives with them. I wonder if that's a trend, here. Because while my husband likes the dogs, we have them because of me, and they're mostly My Problem.


That's pretty much with my husband and I too. Sydney was supposed to be both of ours, but it kind of just fell all on me. The new puppy will be primarily mine, but he insists that he gets a pug for our next dog. I told him if he gets his pug, it's all his!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's me with Ripley and Frosty. My husband is just as much a dog person as I am, probably more, but he's just not a forum person. The cats are another story, lol, they are definitely my cats and he is sort of indifferent to them.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

sheltiemom said:


> The cats are another story, lol, they are definitely my cats and he is sort of indifferent to them.


In all fairness to my husband - The cats are HIS and I sort of exist with them. I'll feed them or clean up after them and I do love them, but I am so not the cat person.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Grace, you suck. You are too pretty. And adding in the handsome that is Trent is just unfair!


LOLWUT. This coming from one of the prettiest women, ever (in a totally noncreepy way)? I can't decide if you're being nice or just plain mean  <3



Rescued said:


> so are dog people just girls?


Now I'm feeling nostalgic, thinking of the days of Mr. Pooch.



troglodytezzz said:


> Taken 2 days ago on a hike.


This is an awesome picture! Good looking guy and dog.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I have very few halfway-decent pictures of me with Gyp. I'm, erm, an _abundantly expressive _person who tends to derp up any photos I'm in. Ha!



Gypsyance by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Crazy faces:

Gypsyance2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Someone was trying to take a picture of me falling asleep by the fireplace. Gypsy, well...: 
Gypsyphotobomb by grinningd0g, on Flickr

I have some adorable shots with my man and my dog that I'd LOVE to share, but I think it better I avoid posting pictures of him online without his knowledge. Hehe.

I really need someone to take some good photos of Gypsy and I. Otherwise, I'll someday regret not having any. Just like I regret having, like, no puppy pictures.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

MimiAzura said:


> Also, Canyx, thats cheating lol


How's that cheating? I'm more 'WITH' my dog than any of you guys are!! 

But fine, here (don't say I didn't warn you):









Also, K&G you're very pretty and you and Gypsy have the same wonderful vibe, if that makes any sense. I have a weird sort of respect for people who are self confident enough to 'derp' up their photos. I try my very best never to make a straight face.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Pictres of myself with my dogs are so rare because I'm usually behind the lens!



Ruthie and me by Living Ruthless Photography, on Flickr

Trying to get Dreizehn to be less serious.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Ohmygosh I LOVE that last pic Patchwork!!!! You have a GORGEOUS smile. Dreizehn... Looks like what Soro feels when I do that to him


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Since I have posted every photo that exists of me with each of the dogs a million times, have my favorite photo. Understand what it is like to live with Shambles in a single photograph:


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Since I have posted every photo that exists of me with each of the dogs a million times, have my favorite photo. Understand what it is like to live with Shambles in a single photograph:


where in the hell did a pitbull find an alaskan husky. i just dont understand.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Rescued said:


> where in the hell did a pitbull find an alaskan husky. i just dont understand.


We think based on some features and size dad may have been or had some American Bulldog in there. Sham is 85 lbs and Squash is in the 80s as well. Ugh I wish I could remember the exact details, but there was someone in the area of Alaska Linney was in when she fell pregnant with the famed PP pups that thought it possbly involved the likelihood of this not so responsible Bulldog breeder that had dogs turning up all over the state.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We think based on some features and size dad may have been or had some American Bulldog in there. Sham is 85 lbs and Squash is in the 80s as well. Ugh I wish I could remember the exact details, but there was someone in the area of Alaska Linney was in when she fell pregnant with the famed PP pups that thought it possbly involved the likelihood of this not so responsible Bulldog breeder that had dogs turning up all over the state.


american bulldog I can totally see. so wierd, I remember reading the thread and everyone was talking about how cute the baby huskies were going to be... heh.

heh, heh. take that, genetics.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Ohmygosh I LOVE that last pic Patchwork!!!! You have a GORGEOUS smile. Dreizehn... Looks like what Soro feels when I do that to him


Awe, thank you! I set up this small photo shoot for the two of us and all he did was stare at squirrels! I wanted him to look happy, not determined and serious and whatever else! I ended up loving this photo the most out of the set. The expression on his face says it all ("Human. Wat r u doing? Human. Stahp!").


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

PatchworkRobot said:


> Awe, thank you! I set up this small photo shoot for the two of us and all he did was stare at squirrels! I wanted him to look happy, not determined and serious and whatever else! I ended up loving this photo the most out of the set. The expression on his face says it all ("Human. Wat r u doing? Human. Stahp!").


I'll trade you! Trent was a ridiculous dork the whole time we tried to get our pictures done. My sister said we should have gotten a Doberman instead and I totally agreed


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Equinox said:


> I'll trade you! Trent was a ridiculous dork the whole time we tried to get our pictures done. My sister said we should have gotten a Doberman instead and I totally agreed


Not Dreizehn? What do you mean?! That's just his winter coat.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

PatchworkRobot said:


> Awe, thank you! I set up this small photo shoot for the two of us and all he did was stare at squirrels! I wanted him to look happy, not determined and serious and whatever else! I ended up loving this photo the most out of the set. The expression on his face says it all ("Human. Wat r u doing? Human. Stahp!").


at least he put up with it. nugget refused to have any of that nonsense.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

My favorite of us:


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Another fav of bubba and I. No this was not all the same day, yes, that fleece is my official "walking the dog" fleece haha.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome pics everyone! Its cool seeing what everyone looks like!

























My Derp face is pretty good in this one

















Come to think of it I don't have any photos of Indie and I that I personally like, might change that this weekend.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I forgot one! Lol!  Eddee and I on his first boat ride last summer.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

The few pictures I can find of me and Jubel on facebook, have a few more on my computer at home but not sure I'd remember to find them later.

Our visit to the beach in 2010, snuggle bug









One of my favorites of us


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is the little pumpkin and myself about a month ago: 









Here she was just a widdle baby  


















And this was one of our family photos from back in November:


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

MimiAzura said:


> am i the only person the doesn't have a photo with my dogs? :/
> ....lol


I have absolutely NONE of me with my dogs. I do have some of my hubby and them. My avatar is Juan with a few of our pack. Heck, I don't even have that many of my dogs. I'm terrible at getting pics. I always say I will take some but then.....


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

When Meeko was still at the dog boarding facility (before he was neutered). I came to visit him after a long day at work 










It's hard to get photos of Meeko because he's such a spazz lol.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Most recent









Other









Most recent









Other


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

this is the most recent I have lol, its from September, me and baby dog


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I might have posted this before. Me and Buffy, from about 2 summers ago. I have hundreds of photos of her but not many of the two of us.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I love threads like this! It's so much fun to see everyone with their pups.

I've posted these, but they're all I have right now. My dad took them around Thanksgiving.

Doing some training out in our field.









Best Watson face ever.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Rescued said:


> american bulldog I can totally see. so wierd, I remember reading the thread and everyone was talking about how cute the baby huskies were going to be... heh.
> 
> heh, heh. take that, genetics.


I remember Nekomi announcing one of the babies born at that point was a brindle and I just thought "..huh." I can't say I was expecting them to get so beastly.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Not with Luke but one of this summer at firecamp:










And one with Luke and I


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I found I had a million pics of my husband with my dog, but few with Hamilton and me... because I'm always the one taking the pictures 

My MIL took this one in November. I hate that damned beard on my husband. He finally shaved it, THANK GOD!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awh, this thread is adorable! I love all the pictures of the dogs with their people.

I don't have any decent ones, but I have a few blurry/randoms! haha

The day after we got Recon









The day after Sir came home









Sir and his daddy









Sir and I at a retail event









WUT am I doing and WUT is he wearing? My judgement is not good aparently.









At agility









I had more than I thought. lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Hambonez, I also have stupid beard pictures of my husband! He started growing it basically the day we brought Watson home (there was a wedding the weekend before, so he was clean shaven then). It was only supposed to go until Christmas, but he still has it. He promises that he's shaving it tomorrow, so we'll see!

This was around Christmas. He's far away, but you can see how thick it is. Watson probably won't know who he is once he shaves it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

The picture quality is terrible, also, I remember that being sometime in July, and it was about 9,000,000 degrees out, so I'm in the process of melting in this pic.










Also, so far Abbylynn and Canyx have been the big surprises for me. I thought Abbylynn was much younger and I realized that Canyx reads like my brother to me, so that was the picture in my head.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hehehe! I am almost 58!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I can post my handsome boyfriend with the dogs if it will please the thread more than photos of me with the dogs.


You should post that professional one of you and Jonas. Or the one hugging Magpie. I love those.

Maisy and I after the very first time I ever went skijoring, which was just she and I. She was not feeling as triumphant as I was and mostly wanted to get that squirrel over there.










This is one of my favorite pictures of Maisy and me. 










This is the most recent I have, Squash and me after our first skijor race a few weeks ago (it's a bicycle helmet with a hat over it). Once again, he was not feeling nearly as accomplished as I was and mostly wanted to check out those other dogs over there.











Pip and I at the dog park. There was no reason for anyone to feel triumphant here, except maybe because he looked at the camera (the beep of the timer Was Concerning).


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

You have pretty eyes, Sass.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> You should post that professional one of you and Jonas. Or the one hugging Magpie. I love those.


Did you know that photo of Poots and me is famous? The photographer just told me it's going into ANOTHER gallery in like.. Joplin, Missouri. Pootie is a super star. 










And Mimi's sweet baby:


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Most of these people seem to be female...
This changes everything!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

ok here is a more recent pic of me with.. "A" dog.. not my dog though lol









the dog is Timber, he is a client dog, he has pretty much lived at the kennel since he was 11 months old, for about a year he boarded Sunday-Friday every week(his owners worked out of town), and now he just comes to daycare every single day. he's a big bear, we all adore him lol, I took this pic about 2 weeks ago, when I was grooming him.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

BrittanyG said:


> You have pretty eyes, Sass.


Aw, thanks!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> Hambonez, I also have stupid beard pictures of my husband! He started growing it basically the day we brought Watson home (there was a wedding the weekend before, so he was clean shaven then). It was only supposed to go until Christmas, but he still has it. He promises that he's shaving it tomorrow, so we'll see!


Our beard incident started in October due to laziness, I think. First he starts to look unkempt, then I ask "Are you growing... a beard??" and he sort of grins like a fool and says "Maybe!" then I ask how long that's going to go on for and he says he doesn't know. Then around November I start telling him really though, enough with the beard. He looks homeless. I don't find it attractive. He tells me it's "No shave November." I sigh. November comes and goes, and I started challenging the beard harder. Made it very clear that I found him unattractive with a beard. Stopped kissing him because I really don't like the feeling of it against my face. Finally one day he shaved it, and I was deliriously happy, and he's like "You really didn't like it??" I sigh.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Roloni said:


> Most of these people seem to be female...
> This changes everything!


 females rule


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's me with Kaia and Zellie. This was after the first adoption event we were required to take Kaia to as her fosters, and pretty much the day we decided she wasn't going anywhere.  I reckon this was taken right at a month ago and clearly I don't find that going out in public requires any time spent on hair and makeup. :/


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's a bad picture of both of us. Sharing because it's still completely adorable.












MonicaBH said:


> Here's me with Kaia and Zellie.


I love this picture so much <3


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Me and a sacrificial lamb


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Goddamnit, now it's just plain unfair. You can't post something like that and not give her to me.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolie and Poots to wed, Valentine's day 2014.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Me and Peanut:









Nubs back when we did weight pulling together (not the best photo of me):









Me, my goofy hat and Peanut again while out for a late fall hike with friends:









Family photo, even though Nubs is unhappy:


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

okay, is redhead a dog person thing too?


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

sassafras said:


> (it's a bicycle helmet with a hat over it).


:smow:

holy crap. is that for warmth?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Really bad pictures of me, and they're from a few years ago. But are still a couple of my favorites. They were taken the night before I left for Basic Military Training. A sad night.  She didn't eat for an entire week and waited by the door every day until I came home.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Lolie and Poots to wed, Valentine's day 2014.


Lo would love that Poots. She likes to feel tall. I'm not sure that the feeling would be mutual!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't have a photo of me with Faolan, but here is one of me and Legend:










and here is one of my fiance with Faolan:










EDIT: Faolan was only 5 months old in that photo, and my fiancé doesn't have long hair anymore


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Rescued said:


> :smow:
> 
> holy crap. is that for warmth?


Well it's for protecting my noggin without getting brain freeze.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Rescued said:


> okay, is redhead a dog person thing too?


I was wondering the same thing! Never seen so many other redheads in the same place before.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> Our beard incident started in October due to laziness, I think. First he starts to look unkempt, then I ask "Are you growing... a beard??" and he sort of grins like a fool and says "Maybe!" then I ask how long that's going to go on for and he says he doesn't know. Then around November I start telling him really though, enough with the beard. He looks homeless. I don't find it attractive. He tells me it's "No shave November." I sigh. November comes and goes, and I started challenging the beard harder. Made it very clear that I found him unattractive with a beard. Stopped kissing him because I really don't like the feeling of it against my face. Finally one day he shaved it, and I was deliriously happy, and he's like "You really didn't like it??" I sigh.


Haha. They just don't get it, do they?

DH has done the beard thing two winters in a row now. The first year I was really hoping his mom and sister would tell him how ridiculous it looked when they visited, but they both loved it because it made him look like his dad. Now he thinks it's a great idea to grow one every year. 

This year my whole department stopped shaving October 1st. Some shaved at Thanksgiving, and some at Christmas, and a couple still have their beards. DH says his main reason for keeping it right now is to keep his face warm on dog walks and I can't argue with that too much. He's going to shave and leave just the mustache just for tonight and I'm pretty sure he's going to look like a cop out of a '70s tv show.


----------



## mrustad (Feb 20, 2013)

This is me with Peanut and My Husband with Luigi.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Absolutely horrible photo, but it's my favorite photo of my BF with Buffy and my parents' dog, Trixie.









I wish it was clear and Buffy didn't have demon eyes.


----------



## mrustad (Feb 20, 2013)

lol the eyes are funny!


----------



## Kim.SerenityCove (Feb 15, 2013)

Christmas card photo. 2009









Kambry and myself, Premier - Top Ten 2011









Khanlie and myself, Premier 2012









Nicky and I, November 2012










Khanlie, at about 12 weeks, with Scott









Khanlie, at 15 months, with Scott









Luka & Scott


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Eddee and Dad .... since we all live together.  No .... Dad does not smoke anymore and the cigar is never lit. It is just a crutch! Lol!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Abby, the one with the wind in Eddee's face makes him look SO regal!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

This was a cuddle session at one point:


GypsyCuddleRAWR by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> This was a cuddle session at one point:
> 
> 
> GypsyCuddleRAWR by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Yep, looks like my cuddle sessions lately. Haha


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Abby, the one with the wind in Eddee's face makes him look SO regal!


Thank you Canyx .... Eddee is really quite the handsome man IRL .... Photos from a phone do him no justice .... just has a few odd quirks ... I love them though.


----------



## Kassandra (Feb 22, 2013)

Me and Charlie after a long hike this past summer, yes we have matching hair 








Before some party or get together.








I have next to no photos with the dogs lol! We are always on the go and rarely have time to take pictures.


----------



## saitenyo (Sep 9, 2011)

So far this is actually the only photo I have of the two of us together because I'm the only one in our house who takes photos. XD I have a ton of him with my husband. I should have him take some more with me.


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

Me with one of my Tollers.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Mine! I don't have one with Thud, yet.
> .












Got one with Thud. And it's even worse of me! (I can't care.)


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Don't have many pictures of myself with Kuma, I'm usually behind the camera, lol. I do have a few though.

Old pics, taken when Kuma was just six months old


















He was about a year old here









This was taken last March


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Kuma'sMom, I love watching your hairstyles change through each of those pictures.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

elrohwen said:


> Kuma'sMom, I love watching your hairstyles change through each of those pictures.


Why thank you! It does tend to be in a constant state of growing out and being cut, lol. I do apologize for the huge size of the images, I had no idea they were that huge, lol. I've edited them to a more reasonable size.


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

I am almost always the one taking the pics so i will have to search for some with me AND the dogs... lol


----------

